# Memorial Ride For LAPD Officer Randy Simmons



## stevo4 (Jun 25, 2007)

A LAPD officer posted this on another cycling board i'm involved with. 

In brief: The ride will take place on February 16th, 2008 at 8am. Meeting place is at the LAPD Academy (near Dodger Stadium). It is a 50 mile ride.

In light of recent, very sad circumstances, we are having a "Memorial Ride For Randy" and fundraiser for his family. We are asking that all the local clubs, Teams and recreational riders, hold off on thier Saturday rides on this Saturday ( Feb 16th) and join us for this Memorial ride. Even if you can only give your time for the ride that will be a very welcome statement for Randy and Jim's families and the people who's lives they've touched. The ride will start at the LAPD Police Academy 1880 N. Academy Dr. in Elysian Park (across from Dodger Stadium) at 0800 hours and travel to West Valley Station and then on to the location where Randy lost his life to hostile gunfire, where we will do a memorial ceremony and laying of a wreath by the members of the "Police Unity Tour, So. Calif. Chapter". We will then ride back to the academy, round trip will be about 50 miles. There will be plenty of parking up at the Academy. It will be a slow pace so we can keep everyone together and we are hoping to enlist LAPD motors for rolling support. 
I am encouraging everyone who rides a bike to join us in remembering Randy, an incredible Police Officer, father and human being. 
We are hoping for all former, present and future Police Unity Tour members to be there, as well as the different cycling communities of the Los Angeles area. Please remember that this is a ride to not only morn the tragic loss, but to also celebrate the great and unselfish life that Randy lead! Randy truly gave back to his community in far more ways than can be listed. He gave more of his own time(weekly) in helping people down on thier luck than most spend at a full time job. Ultimately Randy gave his life and that's why we will ride on saturday. 
Jim Veenstra has a long road to recovery after being shot in the jaw during the incident. He is a true Warrior and there is NO doubt that he will recover fully! Please keep Randy & Jim's families in your prayers and ride safe. 

If you would like to read more then please check out www.lapdcyclingteam.com . 


Take care and be safe out there. Keep the rubber side down! 


Officer Rusty Redican 
LAPD West Los Angeles Division / Watch


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I'll be at this ride tomorrow morning. I'm meeting up with a bunch of Bikeforum members. Come out and do this ride if you've got the time.


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

Disappointed you won't be with us out in the mountains, roadfix, but this is definitely a good cause.

Have a safe ride.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

magicant said:


> Disappointed you won't be with us out in the mountains, roadfix, but this is definitely a good cause.
> 
> Have a safe ride.


Thanks Joel, I couldn't be out on a long ride tomorrow so I was just going to ride into work until this tragic event took place. I decided to skip work in the morning and do the memorial ride.
Hope you all have a safe ride out in the canyons tomorrow.


----------



## stevo4 (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice ride. Love being able to ride 20 miles in the city without having to put a foot down for a stop sign or street light.


Here is the link for the pictures from the ride.

http://imageevent.com/production/cycling/lapdmemorialride21608


stevo


----------

